# New ESP LTD 8's!!



## InfinityAndThree (Jul 20, 2011)

Just saw this in the 7's forum. Thought I should post it here! Check this out! 
The ESP Guitar Company | 2011 USA Website







'If seven strings just aren&#700;t enough for you, it&#700;s time to check out the new *H-308*, *H-338*, and *H-208* models. Based on our H-style body shape, the H-308 delivers high performance via a set-thru maple neck, mahogany body, and an EMG 808 active pickup set. Part of our new 330 Series, the H-338 is a similar guitar, but has a bolt-on neck and includes our new ESP ALH-208 active pickups. Both models come in BLKS (Black Satin) finishes. Each of the new 7- and 8- string models with satin finishes also feature black satin hardware. The H-208 is a very affordable 8-string guitar in a BLK (Gloss Black) finish, with a basswood body, chrome hardware and passive ESP LH-308 pickups.'

I'm pretty exited. Might well have to get my hands on a 308 of it's well priced and has a reasonable scale!


----------



## Tom Drinkwater (Jul 20, 2011)

I wish they'd make an 8 string Eclipse. The H is cool though, I wonder what the scale length is?


----------



## ROAR (Jul 20, 2011)

Oh wow they're black!
I would have never guessed.


----------



## MetalBuddah (Jul 20, 2011)

What groundbreaking finishes!!!


----------



## TheDjentlman (Jul 20, 2011)

Here comes the GAS....


----------



## TMM (Jul 20, 2011)

Am I missing something, or is that 3 of the same guitar?


----------



## JaeSwift (Jul 20, 2011)

Somewhat interested. I dig the headstock a lot, but it all depends on the scale length.


----------



## Jim Antonio (Jul 20, 2011)

TMM said:


> Am I missing something, or is that 3 of the same guitar?



I was about to say that...


----------



## Eric Christian (Jul 20, 2011)

How does changing the end of the headstock a bit constitute an all new model?


----------



## Hemi-Powered Drone (Jul 20, 2011)

They have slightly different pickups, slightly different bridges, and two are bolt-ons, I believe.


----------



## in-pursuit (Jul 20, 2011)

i hate that headstock, 8 in line please.


----------



## guitarister7321 (Jul 20, 2011)

I'm more excited about those Eclipse 7's. I can't look at the pictures of them anymore because I'm running out of clean pants.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Jul 20, 2011)

Zzzzzzzz


----------



## Dayn (Jul 20, 2011)

ROAR said:


> Oh wow they're black!
> I would have never guessed.


A while back, a local music store advertised their ESPs in their catalogue as 'any colour you like: as long as it's black'.


----------



## Empryrean (Jul 20, 2011)

25.5" right?? Fuck yeah, everyone that tunes to high A has black guitars


----------



## Hemi-Powered Drone (Jul 20, 2011)

Dayn said:


> A while back, a local music store advertised their ESPs in their catalogue as 'any colour you like: as long as it's black'.



Model T reference, win.


----------



## Hemi-Powered Drone (Jul 20, 2011)

I just remembered, if you look closely, you'll notice that they're slightly different shades of black.


----------



## Explorer (Jul 20, 2011)

InfinityAndThree said:


>



With respect to the differences between the three models, here is the description from the ESP website:

If seven strings just aren&#700;t enough for you, it&#700;s time to check out the new *H-308*, *H-338*, and *H-208* models. Based on our H-style body shape, the H-308 delivers high performance via a set-thru maple neck, mahogany body, and an EMG 808 active pickup set. Part of our new 330 Series, the H-338 is a similar guitar, but has a bolt-on neck and includes our new ESP ALH-208 active pickups. Both models come in BLKS (Black Satin) finishes. Each of the new 7- and 8- string models with satin finishes also feature black satin hardware. The H-208 is a very affordable 8-string guitar in a BLK (Gloss Black) finish, with a basswood body, chrome hardware and passive ESP LH-308 pickups.

----

I didn't find anything regarding scale length....


----------



## TheSixthWheel (Jul 21, 2011)

Such uninspired instruments, and now bolt-on? I almost guarantee they're all 25.5" too. Didn't they get that memo?


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Jul 21, 2011)

Call me when we get actual ESP 8-strings that aren't boring SC models with an extra string. 

If I was in the market for an import, budget 8-string my money would still go to Agile.


----------



## jordanky (Jul 21, 2011)

Am I the only one more interested in the EC-256 Gold-top with the P-90s?


----------



## Lothar (Jul 21, 2011)

Well, they look like 25,5 and are black :/


----------



## Eric Christian (Jul 21, 2011)

Explorer said:


> I didn't find anything regarding scale length....


 
In Photoshop I put an opaque layer of this newest image over some similar pictures of their older line and the scale length appears to be the same at 25.5 inches.


----------



## theicon2125 (Jul 21, 2011)

If that 308 was 27 inch scale i would sell my Loomis in a heartbeat to buy it.


----------



## GuitaristOfHell (Jul 21, 2011)

Tom Drinkwater said:


> I wish they'd make an 8 string Eclipse. The H is cool though, I wonder what the scale length is?


Or a 7 Eclipse. Either would be delicious.


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Jul 21, 2011)

MaxOfMetal said:


> Call me when we get actual ESP 8-strings that aren't boring SC models with an extra string.
> 
> If I was in the market for an import, budget 8-string my money would still go to Agile.



What about the new Fender Squire or the new Gibson Epiphone!??!?


----------



## Goatchrist (Jul 21, 2011)

How boring! In line headstock looked way more awesome.

Shape and finish is like the usual stuff, nor excited by that, sry.


----------



## Loomer (Jul 21, 2011)

jordanky said:


> Am I the only one more interested in the EC-256 Gold-top with the P-90s?



By no means. That P90ed Viper is pretty neat too!


----------



## InfinityAndThree (Jul 21, 2011)

So do we think it's going to be a 25.5"? Right, screw that. Time to start saving again.

The only reason I was exited is because I'm in the UK, so agile isn't really an option, and I thought they might be cheap. I also thought that ESP would learn from their mistakes from the 25.5" scale though...


----------



## XEN (Jul 21, 2011)

A hearty MEH to the 8 strings, but those 7 string EC models...!!!  DO WANT!


----------



## Kamikaze7 (Jul 21, 2011)

Interseting to see these, but not impressed... And besides, I already have the predecessor of these anyway, so no need to get excited about a newer and cheaper version of what I already have. And again with the black, WTF??? 

I just found the thread about the new 7's... EC-407 is a MUST!!! OMFG!!!!


----------



## Maggai (Jul 21, 2011)

InfinityAndThree said:


> The only reason I was exited is because I'm in the UK, so agile isn't really an option



Why not? I'm in Norway and have two Agiles and a third that will come in december.


----------



## Explorer (Jul 21, 2011)

I understand that it's a matter of personal preference, but since it is, I don't necessarily think that ESP has to "learn the lesson" about making something longer than 25.5" 8-strings. 

I own 3, and they work for me down to E1. I'm not the only one here who prefers a shorter scale length. My two LTDs and my Agile semicustom Intrepid are great. 

Really, if they were so bad and unworkable, ESP would look at the numbers and conclude they hadn't sold many units. You'd also think the FM408 and FM418 would show up more often used, and at lower prices... but they don't.

I'd take real sales numbers and scarcity as indicators of desirability over forum chatter any day. I suspect ESP would do so as well.

(is it worth asking again if those posting against 25.5" actually did the string calculations to make it work, or if they just winged it on string gauge... or, if they're even just repeating what they've heard? ...nah.)


----------



## jordanky (Jul 21, 2011)

Explorer said:


> I understand that it's a matter of personal preference, but since it is, I don't necessarily think that ESP has to "learn the lesson" about making something longer than 25.5" 8-strings.
> 
> I own 3, and they work for me down to E1. I'm not the only one here who prefers a shorter scale length. My two LTDs and my Agile semicustom Intrepid are great.
> 
> ...



This! I've messed with a couple of SC-208's, and my only major gripe with them is that they have absolute shit pickups. The shorter scale didn't really bother me as much as I thought it would.


----------



## InfinityAndThree (Jul 21, 2011)

Explorer said:


> I understand that it's a matter of personal preference, but since it is, I don't necessarily think that ESP has to "learn the lesson" about making something longer than 25.5" 8-strings.
> 
> I own 3, and they work for me down to E1. I'm not the only one here who prefers a shorter scale length. My two LTDs and my Agile semicustom Intrepid are great.
> 
> ...


 Fair enough. This was coming from someone who was talking out his ass a bit, because he's never played a 25.5" 8.  It's just what pretty much everyone on here seems to say! I'll take it from you though. Although I do hope that it is 27" still...


----------



## Peteus (Jul 21, 2011)

God damm it I want them to make a f series 8. I mean a f series 7 would be a start  oh well custom Ran guitar. I can then have it in green with passives


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Jul 21, 2011)

Peteus said:


> God damm it I want them to make a f series 8. I mean a f series 7 would be a start  oh well custom Ran guitar. I can then have it in green with passives


 
Spend the extra $1000 or so and get a real ESP Forest custom.


----------



## Reion (Jul 21, 2011)

Would it kill them to do ONE model in 27" or something?

Yeah yeah I know, 25.5 is enough blah blah, I've heard that story over 9000 times here now. 
It's just that I PREFER the feel of thinner strings, but I don't like da flub, so I gravitate towards longer scales. It's just a matter of taste, and I know I'm not alone in liking ESP/LTD and preferring longer scales.

Still, it's great that they're at least making more ERG's, as the market expands/opens up, maybe there will be place for a longer scale one, like their Stephen Carpenter models.


----------



## Sepultorture (Jul 21, 2011)

NICE, I MIGHT ACTUALLY JUMP ON THAT 308


----------



## aleXander (Jul 21, 2011)

GuitaristOfHell said:


> Or a 7 Eclipse. Either would be delicious.



why dont you click the link and see the new 7 strin Eclipse then


----------



## pink freud (Jul 21, 2011)

TMM said:


> Am I missing something, or is that 3 of the same guitar?



No, they are all clearly different shades of blackness


----------



## Peteus (Jul 21, 2011)

MaxOfMetal said:


> Spend the extra $1000 or so and get a real ESP Forest custom.



There in lies my problem, I don't really want to pay about $1000+ and I want a more precise scale length for it and I think I like the idea of a conklin guitars headstock


----------



## Eric Christian (Jul 21, 2011)

Explorer said:


> I own 3, and they work for me down to E1. I'm not the only one here who prefers a shorter scale length. My two LTDs and my Agile semicustom Intrepid are great.
> 
> Really, if they were so bad and unworkable, ESP would look at the numbers and conclude they hadn't sold many units. You'd also think the FM408 and FM418 would show up more often used, and at lower prices... but they don't.
> 
> ...


 
I'm curious what exactly are the string calculations are to make E1 sound decent on a 25.5 scale to my ears? I've got a .072 on a 27 inch scale and it sounds flubby tuned to E1 plus it rattles around and buzzes on the frets.


----------



## in-pursuit (Jul 21, 2011)

Explorer said:


> (is it worth asking again if those posting against 25.5" actually did the string calculations to make it work, or if they just winged it on string gauge... or, if they're even just repeating what they've heard? ...nah.)





Eric Christian said:


> I'm curious what exactly are the string calculations are to make E1 sound decent on a 25.5 scale to my ears? I've got a .072 on a 27 inch scale and it sounds flubby tuned to E1 plus it rattles around and buzzes on the frets.


----------



## Eric Christian (Jul 21, 2011)

in-pursuit said:


>


 
Its simply my opinion is anything lower than A on a 25.5 inch scale doesn't sound very good to me. And I've played both a FM-418 and a FM-408 and I wasn't that impressed, too short of a scale for an 8 string. Plus neither one would stay in tune as soon as I started bending strings real hard unlike my Ibanez guitars. Its a shame too because the neck on the FM-408 was a work of art but simply just too short to tune it properly.


----------



## Explorer (Jul 21, 2011)

InfinityAndThree said:


> Fair enough. This was coming from someone who was talking out his ass a bit, because he's never played a 25.5" 8.  It's just what pretty much everyone on here seems to say!



Yeah, a lot of people do tend to repeat what they've read here without trying it, or by trying it in an odd way. Usually, that way is to just take any given string and tune lower... and then, because that particular gauge sounds bad at the tension for that pitch, to conclude that the scale length is wrong for that pitch.

A simple example? Let's say I were to tune my 25.5" high E4 .010 string to, say, B3, just to see if an instrument will support baritone tuning. 

I turn the tuning machine, and the pitch of B3 is achieved. Wow! That sounds awful!! There's no way to tune a string to B3 at 25.5"! And now, I state so on a forum. And then someone else repeats it. Maybe someone else tries downtuning their own .010 from E4 to B3, and states that it just won't work. 

But we know that B3 works at 25.5", because that's the second string on most 6-strings. Where is the flaw in the logic?

What's getting lost is that a .010 string tuned to E4 is at 16 lbs. of tension. That same string, flubby and hard to tune precisely at B3, has only 9 lbs. of tension on it. 

In the same way, most of those who try for E1 at 25.5" almost never go above an .080 string, and so their tension never approaches the tension of the rest of their strings. It never crosses their mind that, just like you can't tune your existing high E4 right to B3, you can't just tune your bottom string to E1 and have the kind of tension it needs.

And now, let's go to an example of that.



Eric Christian said:


> I'm curious what exactly are the string calculations are to make E1 sound decent on a 25.5 scale to my ears? I've got a .072 on a 27 inch scale and it sounds flubby tuned to E1 plus it rattles around and buzzes on the frets.




Eric, it would be hard for me to guess what would sound good to your ears, or what kind of action and string tension would feel good to your fingers, but it's worth noting that the .072 only has 11 lbs. of tension on it tuned to E1 at 27". Do you normally go for string tension of 12 lbs. or less? To get at least 16 lbs. of tension, you need to go to at least an .084. 

Your bottom .072 string sounds crappy with only 12 lbs. of tension when tuned to E1 at 27"? I'm not surprised. Even a .010 string tuned to E4 at 25.5" has 16 lbs. of tension on it.

I usually use light or extra-light strings. In order to have that tension for E1 at 25.5", I use a .090 on my low E1. It stays in tune. 



Eric Christian said:


> Its simply my opinion is anything lower than A on a 25.5 inch scale doesn't sound very good to me if *one doesn't bother doing the math to get decent tension*. And I've played both a FM-418 and a FM-408 and I wasn't that impressed *with the tension with strings which are too small, too little tension because the gauges weren't optimized*.



Fixed.

----

Look. If you want something which plays like your other strings, all of which are in a particular tension range, then make sure the additional strings are in the same ballpark. If you replaced your B3 string with a gauge equal to your high E4 string, would it really be because your guitar couldn't support that B3 pitch?

Good luck!


----------



## Eric Christian (Jul 22, 2011)

I'm familiar with the routine here with people drilling out tuning pegs and enlarging the groove in the nut which allows for the use of Bass strings etc. but its just my opinion that neither my Ibanez 8 strings or the LTD was ever designed for such a large string. Its certainly out of the specified parameters of the guitar. I doubt a string that size would even clamp in my bridge as well. This of course is just my opinion but of course other people feel the same way. Plus the fact that multiscale guitars go so far as to address the issues of string guage vs. tension. I don't think you could argue with the fact a multiscale guitar of 27-25.5 is going to be able to nicely hold a low F# whilst having a nice set of easily bendable unwound strings. 

If you're happy playing your 25.5 scale guitar with a .090 string on it then I'm cool with that. You can put 8 of them on if you want. All I'm saying is the majority of people like a set of strings that is fun to play not miserable and funky sounding plus requires them to irreversibly modify their guitars. I can't imagine that you can get any kind of pinch harmonics out of a string like that but maybe I'm wrong. I think it would be sweet to see a YouTube video of you playing your guitars with these cables on it. I'd like to hear what it sounds like.


----------



## Krucifixtion (Jul 22, 2011)

If you can't afford a super expensive 8 string then just go for something like an Agile. Decent quality for the money and at least you can get some finish other than the typical black's and you can get a decent scale length as well. After owning my RG2228 with a 27" scale for quite a while and also playing a friends Agile 8 with a 28ish" scale and another friends 6 string Agile Baritone with 28" scale setup for F tuning...I really wouldn't want to go much lower than my 27" scale. 26.5" maybe, but 25.5" is really pushing it for those low tunes. Your better off saving your money and getting a SC 608.


----------



## Explorer (Jul 22, 2011)

@Eric: Fair enough. I noted that scale length is a matter of taste. I just wanted to point out where people go wrong when they talk about how things just won't work. 

It's been noted before that most guitar tuners won't take anything larger than .072, and that one must either drill or unwind. (I take the unwind route.) As far as the Hipshot bridges, I've managed to get much larger than the .090 in there, as have others. 

My main point is that most people don't know enough to make the correct string choices in order to have adequate tension. Your own posts and questions, now answered, were a perfect illustration of drawing a mistaken conclusion of that sort. 

Hmm... I hadn't realized that those of us who use larger string gauges don't have fun playing. I would suggest that you are again extending your opinions as fact, and that you are incorrect. As far as irreversible modifications, I normally have my instruments set up for whatever string gauges I'm going to use. In this case, only the nut slots had to be widened. They've even been narrowed, when I abandoned full fifths and went back to EADGCFAD. Having the nut redone isn't as huge a deal as you are stating, and nut changes are definitely not irreversible. 

----

It sounds like you aren't just sharing what works for you, but are trying to point out the flaws in what works for others. You asked why it didn't work for you, I explained. I gave some solid examples about string tension, you gave opinions about "cables," "fun" versus "funky," and so on. 

I get that you don't like my tastes, or the tastes of those who might like 25.5" in an eight. There's no need to reiterate it, now that you've been pretty clear. 

And, for the record, pinch harmonics aren't really used in funk. Just as with instruments, one shouldn't assume that all 8-string players have the same tastes in music. 

Cheers!


----------



## RubenBernges (Jul 22, 2011)

I appreciate more options for budget ERGs and I'm pretty fond of ESP LTD. I could work with a 25,5", too - just wish they weren't all black.. the H-208 could still be decent for buying as a cheap backup and upgrading with new pickups.


----------



## Sikor (Jul 22, 2011)

Sepultorture said:


> NICE, I MIGHT ACTUALLY JUMP ON THAT 308



+1 

After great experience with my MH-417 I'm sure this will be a great guitar.
I only hope the price will be great as well


----------



## Path (Jul 22, 2011)

Just spoke with the uk esp rep. He says the pics on the site are purely mockups, they havnt actually made any yet. The purpose is to spark interest and see if their worth doing or not. No info on spec/neck legnth is available. Which is kind of shooting themselves in the foot if they put em out badly specced. He said if they do launch, ud b looking at oct for usa and feb for eu.


----------



## vampiregenocide (Jul 22, 2011)

Path said:


> Just spoke with the uk esp rep. He says the pics on the site are purely mockups, they havnt actually made any yet. The purpose is to spark interest and see if their worth doing or not. No info on spec/neck legnth is available. Which is kind of shooting themselves in the foot if they put em out badly specced. He said if they do launch, ud b looking at oct for usa and feb for eu.


 
I doubt they'd make mockups of a guitar and put in on their website as part of their summer line unless they actually planned to release them.


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Jul 22, 2011)

H-308 = do want.

25.5 scale... actually doesn't bother me.

My 25.5 MH-417 sounds AWESOME.


----------



## Konfyouzd (Jul 22, 2011)

GuitaristOfHell said:


> Or a 7 Eclipse. Either would be delicious.


 
Damn right.


----------



## Kstring (Jul 22, 2011)

I like these, yes they are still the cookie cutter guitars from ESP. But stop bitching its another company offering a standard ERG that people can try and afford. (rant over)

Maybe in a green or white with natural binding and 27" scale. I am liking what ESP is putting out this year and might buy one or two of the guitars (V7 and H-308)


----------



## TheBotquax (Jul 29, 2011)

If these are 27"+ scale, I would buy one in a second!


----------



## Sikor (Jul 29, 2011)

TheBotquax said:


> If these are 27"+ scale, I would buy one in a second!



They all are 25.5''. Specs are already at ESP website.


----------



## floyo123 (Jul 29, 2011)

why always black?!.....


----------



## gunshow86de (Jul 30, 2011)

GuitaristOfHell said:


> Or a 7 Eclipse. Either would be delicious.



Were they not up at first?

Check the top of the page;

The ESP Guitar Company | 2011 USA Website







Oh also, these;


----------



## op1e (Jul 30, 2011)

Fuck I wish the white satin one was maple or ebony.


----------



## Metal_Webb (Aug 3, 2011)

floyo123 said:


> why always black?!.....



Solution: Sandpaper and a few cans of spray paint.


----------



## kadam22 (May 19, 2012)

Hi, i ordered a h-338 from Hangszerdiszkont, Hungary.

ten days, and i will keep it in my hands.
i find it great, and good and so on.
can i receve some users opinion?

Ádám


----------

